# Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good plot?



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 27, 2009)

All I know so far is I.S.O. It caters to muscle fetish, yet at the same, it has character development, and plot *gasps* exists.


----------



## Crimes (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good pl*

Heck. Yus. 
My favorite kind <3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good pl*

I need examples. <_<


----------



## Crimes (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good pl*

-waiting for some also- >O


----------



## Bigmanrob (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good pl*

Dog's Days of Summer!


----------



## Immelmann (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good pl*



Bigmanrob said:


> Dog's Days of Summer!


And what the heck fetish does that feature?


----------



## ClosetMonster (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good pl*

"Babe in the Woods" has a fair amount of masking fetish.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good pl*

I thought DDoS was pretty much a generic LOLFURRY comic.


----------



## Immelmann (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good pl*

Whatever the hell "LOLFURRY" means.

Dog Days of Summer is pretty standard. Very well drawn, lots of nudity but no sex (Blotch is such a tease!)


----------



## MattyK (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good pl*



Immelmann said:


> Whatever the hell "LOLFURRY" means.



'Prolly Internet Furry Comedy inspired by 4chan and several of the FurryOps.


----------



## nybx4life (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good pl*



Crimes said:


> -waiting for some also- >O


 Well, aside from making your own, I do know that the webcomic "Peter is the Wolf" had sex in it, and is pretty good.


----------



## Charrio (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good pl*

I have one I'm Currently working on, Its Humor with several fetishes mixed in lol 

My Slutty Sister

Its ADULT of course


----------



## Takeshi (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good pl*

Jack and it's obsession with rape? I dunno


----------



## jinxtigr (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good pl*

BAR-1 of Peter Is The Wolf has described it as a cluster bomb of different fetishes, so I would think that qualifies 

I know I'm trying to get Tally Road to match that OP description- specifically, I have a renegade dom wolf abusing his skills by breaking girl runaways and turning them over to somebody else, for large sums of money. The thing is, he's very much not happy where things have gone- but it's actually his mistress demanding this of him, and he's a switch, and well...

Oh, and he has a bizarre thing for suspending people in midair with padded shackles and harnesses. I guess you could call that a fetish. Not the most common bedroom behavior


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good pl*

Thank goodness no one suggested Heathen City so far.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good pl*

Heathen City. :V


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good pl*

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUU


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good pl*

Heathen City.

Is. 

the. 

best.

comic.

Ever!

It has a very deep plot!  :V


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good pl*

Yes and Twilight is a life changing book.

Though yeah, Twilight is. It actually helps you pick which girl is worth dating.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good pl*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yes and Twilight is a life changing book..


 Big lols 


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Though yeah, Twilight is. It actually helps you pick which girl is worth dating.


 Yes, Twilight is a magnet for retarded fangirls.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Comics that contain fetish yet at the same time have characterization and good pl*

Hm... If you have a guro fetish, I suppose that Jack [NSFW] would qualify. It's been a while since I last read it, but I think that there's some rape in it as well, in addition to some normal sex scenes (well, as normal as you can get with a cast of characters like that particular comic has). How much of a good plot it has, though, is open to interpretation. But I like it, so... eh. :V


----------

